
Making Pictures With GNU PIC - brudgers
http://floppsie.comp.glam.ac.uk/Glamorgan/gaius/web/pic.html
======
technomalogical
I became really interested in PIC late last year. It is _near impossible_ to
find information on it online due to the short, generic name. Google certainly
has made naming projects for search-ability something to keep in mind.

Here are a few other links I collected:

[http://www.cs.bell-labs.com/10thEdMan/pic.pdf](http://www.cs.bell-
labs.com/10thEdMan/pic.pdf) \- The PIC manual. Top result on Google for "bell
labs PIC manual" but seems to be down at the moment.

[http://figr.bzero.se/](http://figr.bzero.se/) \- figr, an online PIC
processor

[http://www.kohala.com/start/troff/troff.html](http://www.kohala.com/start/troff/troff.html)
\- some PIC (and troff) resources from the author of "Programming in the UNIX
Environment"

~~~
luckydude
That last link has esr's rewrite of the pic manual for groff. So far as I
know, that's the best pic manual available (I'm a heavy user of pic in the
past, still use it today, I'm the reason that gnu pic has the ``i''th notation
in it so you can write pic docs where you change one variable and it changes
the number of items in the picture as well as all the things that point at
those items. I can dig up the doc I did that used that if you like).

That last link is W. Richard Steven's website, the Unix networking books guy.
I miss that guy, he and I used to trade notes on how to do stuff in groff.

------
someperson
I was expecting a [1] + some kind of [2] module + GNU software

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PIC_microcontroller](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PIC_microcontroller)
[2] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charge-
coupled_device](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charge-coupled_device)

------
akavel
and this pic was originally written by Brian Kernighan [1] (who, in case you
didn't know, is _" The "K" of K&R C and the "K" in AWK"_[2], plus many more)

[1]:
[http://floppsie.comp.glam.ac.uk/Glamorgan/gaius/web/pic-22.h...](http://floppsie.comp.glam.ac.uk/Glamorgan/gaius/web/pic-22.html#22.%20History%20and%20Acknowledgements)

[2]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brian_Kernighan](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brian_Kernighan)

------
JohnDoe365
And troff got a revamp with neatroff
[http://litcave.rudi.ir/](http://litcave.rudi.ir/)

